# Partnership for Pastry / Bakery shop



## kel2302 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am Kelvin from Sydney, Australia. I have plan to open a budget luxury feel concept pastry shop in asia and australia.There are plenty of rooms to open a pastry chop in modern 1st world asian country. Here in Australia has opportunities too.

But it's abit different market. Fine decor and taste is more important for asia whereas taste is more important than decor in australia. But with fine decor could sell with higher price in Australia.

I am short of funding to open a shop, so I am open to any partnership from here.

Regards,

Kelvin Lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, Kelvin. Best of luck with your planned venture.

One question: I've traveled quite a bit in Southeast Asia and India, and I didn't see many Western-style bakeries or baked goods. There were a few exceptions; in Vietnam and Cambodia, I came across patisseries in Hanoi and Phenom Penh, but that's a direct result of the French colonial influence.

How do you plan to address the cultural challenge?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Many of the bakeries in Australia are owned by Vietnamese and other Asian nationals.  Lots of people avoid buying cakes at regular bakeries, simply because the bakers are not well-versed in European style cakes!  Talking from personal experience, I haven't seen such luminous coloured icings in Europe for 40 years or more...


----------

